# Anyone goin to lake ontario



## jmyers8

Were heading up next friday for the weekend seeing if anyone is running up this weekend or next to fish the spring bite and wanna exchange some info??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING

jmyers8 said:


> Were heading up next friday for the weekend seeing if anyone is running up this weekend or next to fish the spring bite and wanna exchange some info??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm going up on Friday too. In Olcott


----------



## jmyers8

PM me a number I'll be sure to touch base with you

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING

jmyers8 said:


> PM me a number I'll be sure to touch base with you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just checking to see if you got my #


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I'd be interested in how you do. I'm going up the weekend after that. Keep me posted!


----------



## jmyers8

I'll be sure to give a report when I get back 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime

Memorial Day weekend, Fri / Sun.


----------



## rodbender

I am heading up that way Wednesday or Thursday. First time in that area. I am looking at fishing west of Olcott closer to the river and looking for a place to stay. Any recommendations??


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Wilson boathouse may have a room/slip available.  We are giving the koa campgrounds a go the 21-23rd. Anybody that wants to network, shoot me a message


----------



## Junebug2320

Lakeview Motel. Have a freezer to store fish. Good people. (716) 791-8668. Also we dock close by at Wilson Tuscarora State Park. (716) 751-6361. Good luck keep us updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood

jmyers8 said:


> I'll be sure to give a report when I get back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Well ? Curious how you made out.


----------



## jmyers8

Havent gone yet leaving friday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood

Good luck seems like a good bite going on. Might give it a try myself soon. Been a few years. Be nice to hear a reel scream again.


----------



## youngblood

What port you fishing out of ?


----------



## jmyers8

Wilson or fort niagara prolly leaning toward wilson due to reports 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood

I fished mostly out of Olcott. I never was to impressed with the Launch at Fort Niagara maybe it is better now (been probably 20 years). Wilson launch was to far in the backwaters for my liking. Olcott has the best facilities. Great launch one of the best I have been to. Cleaning station clean rest rooms gas ice showers ect. Wilson and the river are not that far away.


----------



## jmyers8

Thanks that was also an option for us as well 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood

Even if they have improved the Niagara launch. With the Lake level as low as it is I would think it would be tricky at best.


----------



## bigwalleye

I'll be there the next two weekends, fishing Olcott Sat May 15 & Sun May 16, plus weekend of Sat May 22 & Sun May 23 networking with I_Shock_Em, wherever he finds the fish on that Friday!

I fished outta Wilson this past Saturday, focused on kings, only managed 2 matures, largest 18lbs. Bunch of coho, like 10-12? a couple nice ones, wasn't really fishing for them. Heard of as many as 8 king bites from another guy I was networking with (he went 4/8), but I was not as fortunate. I heard Friday was great, Saturday was a tough bite, then Sunday was good again.

For those who do launch Wilson, do follow the channel on your way to and from the lake. I was ok heading out, but coming in I somehow ignored the red buoy and got into the shallows on the west side of the inlet and scraped some paint on the prop. Stay to the east side of the channel, or keep that red buoy in the channel on your right when returning. It's there for a good reason.

PM me for networking next two weekends.


----------



## rodbender

Thanks. I got a place at the boat house for Thursday and Friday. Will be fishing there for a few days. If anybody wants info. or has any to give,my number is 419-206-0579 Tim


----------



## I_Shock_Em

How was the fishing rodbender?


----------



## jmyers8

It's been tough 3 to 4 of us have been working together and we have all struggled the weather has been great but insane amount of boat traffic. We have had good Mark's but just cant get them to go. Were 1/3 with an 18" king that came on a slider on a rigger. Today it seemed like most struggled and by 5 all the ramps had major lines. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rodbender

I_Shock_Em said:


> How was the fishing rodbender?


----------



## rodbender

Fishing was good for us. We went out three times and caught our two man limit each time. Are 2 trips in the morning we were fishing before sun up and had our fish by 830 and 9:30. Most were 18 to 14 pounds. We started12 miles to the west and trolled westbound towards the bar in 80 to 220 fow. All our fish caught we’re around 50 feet down. Mostly downriggers and Dipsy‘s,some on 10 color lead. Spoons and flies,none on meat. All kings except for one Laker. The weather and lake were perfect except for the bugs.


----------



## bigwalleye

You made the right move Rodbender. I was fishing with some non-fishing friends outta Olcott. We got a nice rental with a slip right there and prioritized convenience versus hardcore fishing. That said, we worked the waters west to Wilson 70-90fow on both Sat am and Sun pm with 2 small kings each day to show for hours of efforts. Sat pm began in 150 and worked out to 275 and back in to the 90s, running 10 lines, getting exactly 0 (ZERO) bites in 3 hours. Only marks were inside of 100 feet.

See you all at the bar this weekend...


----------



## Toad13

We're heading up tomorrow after work with 3 boats. Sure sounds like the bite has slowed way down. I'll post any info we get on here.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Let's keep in touch Toad. I'm headed up Friday and so is bigwalleye


----------



## Toad13

Sounds good


----------



## bigwalleye

If you guys wanna PM me your digits I can get a text string going for live/real-time reports for this weekend May 21/22/23. Sounds like a tough bite in general right now, with most bites coming before sun up. I_Shock_em & I will be working the waters somewhere between Olcott, Wilson & the Bar. Seems like we'll need to spread out and find em, then work them hard when we do.


----------



## Toad13

I'll get you my info big walleye. We went east today. Between the 3 boats we've got 5 kings and a coho. Moving now on a different tip


----------



## Neo

bigwalleye said:


> If you guys wanna PM me your digits I can get a text string going for live/real-time reports for this weekend May 21/22/23. Sounds like a tough bite in general right now, with most bites coming before sun up. I_Shock_em & I will be working the waters somewhere between Olcott, Wilson & the Bar. Seems like we'll need to spread out and find em, then work them hard when we do.


PM sent.


----------



## bigwalleye

For anyone following this, it seems like the June Gloom on Ontario has come early. Water is warming/transitioning and the fish are scattered. I only fished this past Saturday (5/23) outta Olcott, and mostly down near Wilson from 75/80 out to 180 with my couple bites coming in 165 but on a 2 degree temp break 55 down that we found on our Fish Hawk. Pulled 2 coho and a steelie before the wind came up and moved that water on us and we never re-found that break or the fish hanging around it. Called it a trip after that and came home early on Sunday. I know I_Shock_em's crew got out early and stuck it out on Sunday but it sounds like we didn't miss much. 

I'll be back in NY in late June or early July to try to catch the summer bite on the earlier side of things. Summer LOC Derby begins last weekend of June, I think.


----------



## jmyers8

I'm also thinkin of watching reports and maybe trying a July bite. Woukd be interested to see what dates others are thinking to try and keep this network goin 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I_Shock_Em

We fished 5/22-5/24, Friday afternoon/evening, most of the day Saturday, and Sunday morning. Fishing was tough to say the least. We focused on the Niagara bar from 130'-300' of water. Like bigwalleye said, temps are coming up, and fish are scattered. Make one pass over decent marks/bait, come back through and they were gone. We threw everything at them. Spoons, flies, meat, we tried it all. We ran riggers, wire divers, braid divers, and planer boards with torpedo weights. Boxed two kings Friday, three kings and four dropped fish Saturday, and one king Sunday. All immature fish. Hope to make it back this summer (no dates planned). Will be on Lake Michigan in August.


----------



## bigwalleye

I'm fishing the Oak this Saturday, July 3rd. Also fishing Olcott with I_Shock_Em on Sat July 10 & Sun July 11. If anyone else is going, feel free to hit me up and trade digits.


----------



## MICK FISH

We will be out of Point Breeze next weekend, Thursday night through Sunday. Happy to share info... 724-679-0156 -Mick


----------



## Carpn

Planning to head up either the 17th or the 24th . Still figuring things out . Most likely Olcott.


----------



## GalionLex

I'm planning on fishing out of Olcott July 25th to the 30th. Shoot me a PM with contact info if you are going to be there at that time. Will do my best to assist.


----------



## jmyers8

Do you guys have a hotel that you recommend. I may come the first weekend in august but all the cabins and cottages are booked which may leave a hotel the only option. Waiting to here how the bite is going.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D J

I'll be at Olcott Aug 5th through the 7th and am always willing to share info / network.


----------



## Junebug2320

^^^^^^^ Aug 4-8th. ^^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8

Has anyone tried olcott toward the end of August? I have a week off the week of august 23rd wondering if it would be worth it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwalleye

Fished Oak Orchard this morning. 5/5 kings 2/2 steelies plus some swings n misses on riggers. Nothing big size wise maybe a 15lb king and a big steelie. Just some consistent action in 150-175 out front. DW mag 60 down on rigger fired couple times first then divers 55 to 70 down later. Bite died around 10-1030 when sun finally cleared the clouds.

JMeyers IDK if I ever fished Olcott late August but I can’t think of any reason why you wouldn’t find fish there. They stock 18mile so fish always return there to run in the fall. Late August I’d say you run the risk of catching the lake after it’s just flipped from a strong NE blow and the fish scatter. If memory serves me correct I remember fishing Wilson one year in August and we had 39F water on the surface leaving the harbor. We did not catch that day. Usually you cant go wrong anywhere on Ontario in July and I’d say the water is already setup. I had 70F surface temps, 54F 55 down and 42F 95 down in 150 fow.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Headed up to Olcott this weekend. Will be there thru Tuesday. I cant wait, keep those reports coming!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad13

jmyers8 said:


> Do you guys have a hotel that you recommend. I may come the first weekend in august but all the cabins and cottages are booked which may leave a hotel the only option. Waiting to here how the bite is going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lighthouse Motel 17167787270
Vicky will take care if you.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Keep in touch NewbreedFishing. BigWalleye and I are heading to Olcott tomorrow afternoon. My phone number is 614-306-5801

Mark


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Will do Mark. We wont be fishing salmon until sun-mon-tues. Funky weather floating thru but captain says they have been really catching them well.


----------



## Toad13

I_Shock_Em said:


> Keep in touch NewbreedFishing. BigWalleye and I are heading to Olcott tomorrow afternoon. My phone number is 614-306-5801
> 
> Mark


Good luck


----------



## I_Shock_Em

That's a bummer new breed! Was hoping to network, but it's all good. Will be sure to let you know how we do!

Thanks Toad!


----------



## MICK FISH

Finally was able to get out this evening... Oak Orchard... and two of us that never did this before went 3 for 5. Best depth was 360ish and 300 copper with flasher/flies took 2 and dropped 2. The 3rd came off the rigger with spoon 70 down.


----------



## Carpn

I think we're going up 7-29 thru 8-1 . Having trouble finding lodging but I am first on the backup list so hopefully they have a cancellation .


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Great Trip so far. Monday we landed 15 fish and losy at least another 10. Dozen or so of shorts.

Most fish on spoons












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING

NewbreedFishing said:


> Great Trip so far. Monday we landed 15 fish and losy at least another 10. Dozen or so of shorts.
> 
> Most fish on spoons
> View attachment 472776
> View attachment 472777
> View attachment 472778
> View attachment 472779
> View attachment 472780
> View attachment 472781
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How deep of water were you fishing. I'm going up Sunday


----------



## NewbreedFishing

150-350'
Program was a mix of spoons, meat and a few on the straight coppers with 500' of line.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING

NewbreedFishing said:


> 150-350'
> Program was a mix of spoons, meat and a few on the straight coppers with 500' of line.
> View attachment 472785
> View attachment 472786
> View attachment 472787
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Picking alot up on dirty bananna flashers today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarMont57

Planning a trip to Olcott 8/6-8/13. Does anybody have Charter recommendations? (1st timer here... looking to learn)

Thanks!


----------



## Carpn

I've always heard good things about My Bonnie . And he's a Ohio guy who moves his boat up there to salmon fish .


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING

GarMont57 said:


> Planning a trip to Olcott 8/6-8/13. Does anybody have Charter recommendations? (1st timer here... looking to learn)
> 
> Thanks!


Redemption charter is also a good captain I've taken him before a local Olcott charter.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Semi-late report but fished Olcott with Bigwalleye Friday evening and Saturday morning/afternoon. Had a great trip. 13 bites Friday. A 25-26lb (scale bouncing on the boat) king was the biggest. Another 12-13 bites on Saturday with another 25ish pounder as well as a 22lb. Oki kingfisher paddle and a Salmon Candy "Ron bro's ex-mistress" fly parked at 75 down on the rigger was best for us both days. Took probably 60% of our fish, including all the big ones.


----------



## joekacz

I_Shock_Em said:


> Semi-late report but fished Olcott with Bigwalleye Friday evening and Saturday morning/afternoon. Had a great trip. 13 bites Friday. A 25-26lb (scale bouncing on the boat) king was the biggest. Another 12-13 bites on Saturday with another 25ish pounder as well as a 22lb. Oki kingfisher paddle and a Salmon Candy "Ron bro's ex-mistress" fly parked at 75 down on the rigger was best for us both days. Took probably 60% of our fish, including all the big ones.


Great fish Mark!!


----------



## D J

Nice fishing all! Keep the reports coming. My trip can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Brahmabull71

We will be there next week 22-25th. Will report back.


----------



## Carpn

Anyone have a chart for wire with the big mag dipseys or Deeper Divers ? I lost mine somehow.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Carpn said:


> Anyone have a chart for wire with the big mag dipseys or Deeper Divers ? I lost mine somehow.


I assume 7 strand? Per torpedo it adds no depth. Just use Precision Trolling app for mag application and you should be set. We will test this theory this year with Livescope.


----------



## Carpn

Imagine that . I looked at my precision trolling app and there it was . A option for 30# wire with a 124mm diver .. I guess either I forgot it was there or it was a update . Either way . All good .


----------



## fishdealer04

Carpn said:


> I think we're going up 7-29 thru 8-1 . Having trouble finding lodging but I am first on the backup list so hopefully they have a cancellation .


Carpn- how many guys do you have? We have 2 rooms at the Lighthouse Motel, but might only need 1. One of the guys boat is still in the shop so he might not be going so that group wouldn't be coming over.



GarMont57 said:


> Planning a trip to Olcott 8/6-8/13. Does anybody have Charter recommendations? (1st timer here... looking to learn)
> 
> Thanks!


Marc Bottone with My Bonnie Charters is an awesome captain. He might be booked already. Todd Long from Billy Joe Charters is also a great captain and I believe he still has some openings. Also Eric Hirzel from Erie Gold Charters another good captain not sure if he has openings still or not. All 3 are Ohio Guys that go over there to guide during that time. Just tell them Brian from Eat Em Up Charters sent you if you give them a call.

Liking all the reports! Got the itch bad and can't wait to be over there. Will be over 7/29-8/4 in Olcott.


----------



## Carpn

fishdealer04 said:


> Carpn- how many guys do you have? We have 2 rooms at the Lighthouse Motel, but might only need 1. One of the guys boat is still in the shop so he might not be going so that group wouldn't be coming over.


There's going to just be three of us fishing out of my boat so we only need one room.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

thrillseeker charters hes the best on the lake


----------



## NewbreedFishing

No question on what boat is the best in Olcott, REEL ADVENTURE SPORT FISHING
(Capt. Thomas Pearse w/1st mate, Lil WILL). They offer all inclusive trips with beautiful housing just 100 yards from the dock.






































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wormwasher00

I will be in Olcott July 22-25. Reports to follow.


----------



## jmyers8

I'll be there august 1st to the 3rd if anyone would like to pm me numbers I'll get a group text going before hand to share info amd help each other out 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wormwasher00

Slow bite for us today. Both fish came on rigger 60 down. 320fow and 450fow. Meat rigs. One king and one steelie.


----------



## youngblood

Fished Ontario 1st time in like 5 years Friday and Saturday. Friday fished about 15 miles East of Olcott. Camped at Green Harbor. Went 1 for 4 With 1 bow. 400 fow had one more hit in that area. Moved out to 550fow had two swings a misses there. Saturday fished in front of Olcott 525 to 550 fow.. went 6 for 13. 5 bows and a Coho. Had a couple of good rips that were probably kings. One broke us off on 30lb. braid. I let my older friend be rod man. He is pretty green. Most hits and fish came on Spin Doctors and flies. Crazy b which is my favorite took the most hits. Hog wild also did well. 120 to 140 out on Mag dipseys. 60 to 75 down on riggers with spoons caught also.


----------



## Carpn

Got a room at The Lighthouse Motel so we're heading up Thurs morning . Hopefully fish Thurs evening , Fri am/pm , Sat am/pm and Sunday am . 

Wind and weather isn't looking ideal but hopefully it trends a little more in our favor . Looking forward to getting up there .


----------



## FISHIN 2

Meat rigs get some big kings !!


----------



## Carpn

Yep. Meat rig behind a big white/glow Oki paddle buried deep off a rigger seems to pull some bigguns .


----------



## GalionLex

Fished out of Olcott this past week Monday, July 26th to Thursday 29th. What a great trip. It was a spoon bite for us. Flasher/fly off a rigger took a nice coho and a meat rig took a rigger hit with no one home. Other than that SPOONS. Glow spoons were very productive especially carbon-14. I've fished Olcott a few times and this was deepest I've ever set the riggers. 80 to 100 feet down was the zone. However, our 300 copper was really good and I'm thinking it may run a little higher than that. The 32/44 line area was really good for nice steelies, and the 30/40 line area was best for kings. We pretty much caught steelies everywhere we fished but the previously mentioned area was best. Mag Dipsys were good 170-200 back 3 setting. Our crew of 4 got our limit Monday-Wednesday with 7 fish caught Thursday morning. That trip was cut short by weather. Thursday evening got nice weather wise but we decided to pack up for an early Friday morning departure. Good luck to those who make it up in the upcoming weeks. Tried to post a few pics but not techie enough.


----------



## jmyers8

Thanks for the info well be there Monday till wednesday looking forward to it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D J

Awesome, that is a great report. We are scheduled Thursday through Saturday of this week. Hopefully the water stays set up nicely.


----------



## AddisonKorczynski

I was there. It's amazing!


----------



## Junebug2320

Leaving Wed am to Sunday. Keep in touch. Staying at Lakeview Motel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3goldens

Fished out of Olcott Sunday afternoon boated 14 kings, steel, coho. Fished Point Breeze Monday morning 5 same mix including a 33in steel, had 5 swing and misses also.
Huge shout out to Eric Hirzel, Erie Gold Fishing Adventures, he knows how to fish and works his butt off for you.


----------



## jmyers8

We just got home after a 2 day trip and man what a blast. We fished include by the dump and got a few nice fish then got word to head east ne of the power plant in 580 ft and did really good out there for an afternoon. Dipsys and flys at 175 on a 1 setting and meat rigs on riggers at 80 and 60 and 250 300 copper with spoons all took fish. Fish seem scattered and bait is scattered too. What a beast these things are when they start rippin.





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D J

We fished Olcott from the afternoon of 8/5 through 8/7. Thursday was slow for us, we spent most of our time in 400 feet of water due north. Friday we went NE to 510 and trolled N. We were on fire and had 18 in the box by 10 am with everything working. Saturday we tried the same water and it was dead. We headed south west with a very slow pick then finally got on some in 375 to 400.

Except for Saturday where riggers at 90 to 110 down seemed best, we didn't have one method or lure stand out. Spoons, meat, flies all worked on riggers, 300, 400, and 500 copper, 10 color lead core, and wire divers.

It was a fantastic trip as always with great weather and lake conditions.


----------



## 34181

We are heading up to Olcott on Friday Aug 13, for 2 weeks if anyone is up that direction.
Cell 419-680-2517
Dan


----------



## GalionLex

Not 100% Dan but I may be going up Monday the 16th. If so, I'll track ya down. Thanks.


----------



## Tom h

PDNaz said:


> We are heading up to Olcott on Friday Aug 13, for 2 weeks if anyone is up that direction.
> Cell 419-680-2517
> Dan


Hi Dan me and my wife are going up to Olcott the 19th through the 22nd maybe we can work together


----------



## 34181

Tom h said:


> Hi Dan me and my wife are going up to Olcott the 19th through the 22nd maybe we can work together


PM Me your phone number


----------



## eyecatcher1

Seems like it’s going to be bumpy this weekend but I’m leaving in the morning as well. Olcott, staying at the Lighthouse.

Eric
412 491 3674


----------



## 34181

eyecatcher1 said:


> Seems like it’s going to be bumpy this weekend but I’m leaving in the morning as well. Olcott, staying at the Lighthouse.
> 
> Eric
> 412 491 3674


Saturday looks bumpy Sunday looks ok, we are actually staying in Barker. I'll check in with you on Friday or Saturday


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Wilson is the place Dreams are made!
Caught my personal best 36.5in 28lb
And my buddy is putting his on the wall
38.5in 26lb


----------



## 34181

Had good 3 days in Olcott area 8/21-8/23, fished 550' water on Saturday, Sunday & Monday moved into 120-130'
Mostly meat on dipsy 240-270 out. Riggers Carbon 14 down 80-93'.


----------

